# FF experiences



## Shazz1991 (Jul 31, 2011)

Help please!

How many of you had FF experiences before you got married?

I had a few (including one that lasted for quite a while) but it was all about sex not 'love'.

Now I'm married my hubby asked me if I had ever been with a girl. I said that I'd messed around when I was younger but it was all part of growing up. He pushed a bit but I avoided going into detail.

Are others in a similar position?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I did.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey, it's nice to hear about wifey's FF adventures. Which made me wonder if she's bi-in-denial, hence my thread here: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/27409-bi-denial.html

Pity I wasn't there to see her in action during her youth 
Now she's all goody goody and "righteous"... bah!


----------



## Cara (Aug 15, 2010)

Wish I had. Oh well.


----------



## ArabianKnight (Jul 24, 2011)

Same here, she did


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I have no idea what FF means! But if involves a female -none. The most I did was scratch my best friends back & we would share sexaul fantaises -verbally.


----------

